# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Presa Cerrajera

## Jonasino

> Esta semana ponemos fin a un año lleno de noticias relacionadas con el sector del agua, que han llenado de tinta multitud de páginas de prensa, así como de entradas los blogs de iAgua, haciendo de ésta el referente del sector a nivel nacional. Y no podíamos terminarlo sin hacer un homenaje, merecido, a la historia. Y es que este año que termina se conmemora el VII centenario de la creación de la Presa Cerrajera, la mayor Obra Civil Hidráulica de la Edad Media, no sólo del reino de León sino de toda la Península. 
> 
> Sin duda su existencia fue el germen de lo que solo hace unas décadas, a partir del embalse de Barrios de Luna, ha sido la espléndida realidad de los modernos regadíos del Páramo Leonés con cerca de sesenta mil hectáreas transformadas de la nada a una potente y rica zona agrícola, una de las más extensas y competitivas de nuestro país.
> 
> Sirva de presentación de la misma el siguiente texto, que corresponde al primer documento existente, donde se nombra por primera vez el cauce histórico de la Presa Cerrajera, fechado en 1315, y que se trata de un legajo, custodiado en el Archivo Diocesano, que hace referencia a una problemática en torno al uso del agua que ya viene de lejos y que sin embargo sigue estando de plena actualidad a día de hoy.
> 
> «En el año 1315, estando en Palacios de la Valduerna, el Infante Don Felipe, hijo del Rey Don Sancho, Señor de Cabrera, de Ribera (del Órbigo), Señor de Palacios y Pertiguero Mayor de Tierra de Santiago, y su esposa Doña Margarita hicieron merced al Cabildo de Astorga del agua del río Órbigo para llevarla libremente por la presa Cerrajera atravesando sus tierras, por donde a la sazón iba para su Villa de Santa Marina del Rey, que le había donado Don Fernando, a fin de que se aprovechase de ella todo el tiempo y manera, y si sucediere que el río quebrantase el lugar por donde iba el agua y variase la dirección, en este caso, ordena el Infante que le avise el Cabildo y él mandaría hombres para que señalen el sitio por donde habría de llevarse el agua a su referida Villa de Santa Marina de Rey, por cuya merced el Cabildo prometió hacerle un Aniversario con misa, réquiem , vísperas y maitines».
> 
> Ahora, siete siglos después el cauce histórico se mantiene intacto, discurre por 42 kilómetros desde Villanueva de Carrizo hasta la desembocadura cercana a Cebrones del Río. Aunque la presa nunca estuvo exenta de los conflictos por el agua. Ya desde el siglo XIV hay documentos que dejan constancia de ello. Una problemática que se agravaba, principalmente, cuando disminuía el caudal del Órbigo. Cuentan las crónicas que Armellada y Turcia pusieron todo tipo de trabas para que el canal pasara por sus tierras, mientras que los pueblos de Alcoba y Sardonedo aceptaron el paso de la presa por sus términos; a cambio de ello recibieron el agua sin tener que pagar nada. Con el paso del tiempo, los pueblos aguas abajo de Santa Marina desde Villavante a Villazala se pudieron aprovechar del caudal sobrante. Desde entonces sus vecinos colaboraron en las tareas de limpieza, monda y ensanche de la presa Cerrajera.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/genergea/m...ica-edad-media

----------

F. Lázaro (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (31-dic-2015),Los terrines (31-dic-2015),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),Raiden (11-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (31-dic-2015)

----------

